# Consommation des G4/G5 Pour mise en place d'un onduleur



## sloboman (30 Août 2004)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a des infos concernant la puissance réelle necessaire d'un Mac G4 et d'un Mac G5.
En effet, après de plus en plus de problèmes avec EDF, nous avons besoin de mettre en place un onduleur en tête de ligne électrique, et l'électricien me demande la puissance pour tout ceci.
Pour les écrans j'ai trouvé sur les sites des constructeurs, mais chez Apple, je ne trouve pas grand chose.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées et éclairantes !
Jérôme


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

quels types de problemes avec edf ? parce que si c'est des creux de tensions ou des variations de frequences ça peux aller mais si c'est autre chose :mouais:
et de quelle durée sont vos problèmes avec edf au fait ?
mge fait des onduleurs sympa et de mémoire compatible macosx pour l'appli...


----------



## litle_big_one (30 Août 2004)

La méthode la plus empirique mais la plus simple, tu regardes le calibre du fusible de tes mac, tu multiplies par la tension (240) et celà te donne la puissance voulue.
Après, celà dépend de l'autonomie voulue.

Vas voir sur mge-ups.com, il y a un calculateur.


----------



## litle_big_one (30 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ... des variations de frequences ça peux aller ...


Heu si je ne me trompe pas, naas, c'est le contraire.
En france, edf est trés précise en fréquence (de l'ordre de 1%, voir moins) car celà peux avoir une incidence assez grave dans l'industrie (vitesse de rotation des moteurs ...).
Par contre, concernant la tension chez l'abonné, il y a de la marge, c'est au mieux +- 15%, voir plus ou moins si tu es en debut ou en fin de ligne.
D'ou onduleurs avec fonction AVR (abaisseur/élévateur de tension) pour les plus sophistiqués.


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

Ca peux aller dans le sens ou les onduleurs MGE sont construits sur le specs d'EDF et qu'ils encaissent les fluctuations 

little big one tu es electricien ?, alors on parle en watts ou kva ? parceque le rendement d'un onduleur :mouais: bon bon je chipote


----------



## Antiphon (30 Août 2004)

Pour mon G5 2 x 2 Ghz, j'ai acheté un MGE Ellipse Premium 800... Va sur leur site, il y a un congifurateur très bien fait qui permet de sélectionner son Mac et détermine quel onduleur lui correspond...


----------



## litle_big_one (30 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca peux aller dans le sens ou les onduleurs MGE sont construits sur le specs d'EDF et qu'ils encaissent les fluctuations
> 
> little big one tu es electricien ?, alors on parle en watts ou kva ? parceque le rendement d'un onduleur :mouais: bon bon je chipote


Un onduleur a un bon rendement, enfin moins mauvais que d'autres.
On devrait théoriqument (ah, la théorie...) parler de watts mais bon si quelqu'un est capable de me dire quel est le cos phi de son installation ... donc, moi, je simplifie, je parle en VA (pi çà simplifie les calculs)

Mais comme toi, je chipote 

ps, je suis electrotechnicien > électronicien, "administrateur" d'une station hpux (mdr, ils savent pas où ils se sont embrayés là) et je développe des progs pour tester des cartes électroniques. Donc pour moi, c'est plus la bidouille hard que soft.


----------

